# 150 gallon ideas?



## Descartes (Mar 3, 2013)

Just got a nice 150 gallon aquarium from goodwill for $15, but I'm not sure what to do with it. I'm not to interested in fish, would prefer an invert or herp. Any suggestions?


----------



## k2power (Mar 3, 2013)

do a colony of emperor scorpions.  That size should allow them to feel at home and reproduce.


----------



## DaveSB (Mar 4, 2013)

That's an astronomically good deal there!  The obvious answer to what should live in there is a colony of communal Tarantulas, Maybe Thrixopelma ockerti?


----------



## Descartes (Mar 4, 2013)

Interesting idea.. my emperor randomly gave birth to about 14 over the summer, so I could possibly keep them in there once they get a little bigger..

---------- Post added 03-04-2013 at 02:46 PM ----------

I'll say lol, I always go to goodwill just to look for terrariums; i've found several 10 gallons that way. I didn't know you could keep t's communally, that could be a cool idea..


----------



## jarmst4 (Mar 5, 2013)

Great deal. I've been looking for something large like that for the living room. Live planted with a water feature. A real nice display for some lechianus geckos. If you go that route you can get really good ideas on the dendroboard.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JadeWilliamson (Mar 5, 2013)

Descartes said:


> Just got a nice 150 gallon aquarium from goodwill for $15


This has _*got*_ to be a typo!

---------- Post added 03-05-2013 at 09:42 AM ----------




jarmst4 said:


> A real nice display for some lechianus geckos.


That would be such a dream come true.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Descartes (Mar 5, 2013)

that would be awesome actually, those geckos are sick. I might look into that...


----------



## Dragonmoon (Apr 16, 2013)

Would be a nice size for an adult pair of Tokay Geckos


----------



## RJ2 (Apr 16, 2013)

stand it vertically, live terrarium, full bark background, P.subfusca communal? or a GT lechianus pair! or leave it flat and have the biggest M.balfouri communal ever! Poision arrow frog tank also would be amazing?


----------



## goodyt (Apr 17, 2013)

I want to make my P mets communal so bad!


----------



## Rhodin (Apr 17, 2013)

I was thinking H.incei(trinidad olive) communal. Theyre fairly cheap and if you get a m/f pair you can mate them once then just let the communal expand and diminish naturally. I would love to do something similar but the idea of an unknown number of tarantulas in a tank where I wouldn't know if one went missing doesn't appeal to those who live with me.


----------



## tyrantuladub (Apr 18, 2013)

Epic _Poecilotheria regalis_ or _P. metallica_ communal!


----------



## PrettyHate (Apr 21, 2013)

If that thing is guaranteed to hold water I would use it for turtles


----------



## JZC (Apr 21, 2013)

I would do some kind of epic tarantula cammunal or put. A blue tongue skink in there. I second turtles. A red eared slider would love that. You could also make a nice viv for a redfoott tortoise


----------



## ShredderEmp (Apr 21, 2013)

Stand it on its side and make a massive Centruroides vittatus communal enclosure.


----------



## goodyt (Jul 1, 2013)

This is what I am using a 60 gallon empty terrarium this summer.


----------



## Akai (Jul 3, 2013)

Man that was a STEAL!  I might need to peruse my local Goodwill and thrift stores in my area.  :biggrin:


----------



## SamuraiSid (Jul 5, 2013)

My understanding of communals is that you need to keep the Tarantula/scorpion clustered. Not gonna pull this off in a 150g.

If that were my tank Id buy a trio of Red Ackies or a bunch of Armadillo lizards. Maybe a brazilian rainbow boa. Would make an ideal tank for a couple of young frilled dragons. Poison Dart Frogs would be cool, and a display enclosure that size could be a real masterpiece. the list goes on.


----------



## josh_r (Jul 6, 2013)

There are many things that would make good use of that aquarium. It really depends on what you want to tackle... Do you want a species that will utilize all the space in the vivarium? do you want something that will be active during the day or at night? Do you want something that will hide the entire time or something that wil be out and about? do you want something that will not destroy or rearrange your setup or do you care? Do you want something that has specialized care or not? these are some questions that may help you with your decision... Whatever you choose, it can be made to look great. Are you wanting to set up a well planted vivarium? If so, dart frogs or smaller communal tarantula species would be good. Larger species will potentially make a mess of your setup.. If you want something larger... less plants and more solid objects like rocks or logs... A falso background along with it and it would look sweet! there are plenty of great examples of planted vivarium communal setups here or there is dendroboard which has a lot of good information about the dart frogs if you choose that route. whatever you choose, good luck!


----------



## Smokehound714 (Jul 7, 2013)

Yeesh, a tank THAT big could be turned into a friggen biosphere :laugh:


----------



## Akai (Jul 7, 2013)

Man i know you don't want fish but if that thing holds water I'd by myself a ghost knife.  Youtube man.....youtube.  lol


----------

